# Rochester, NY (Player looking)



## kuje31 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hiya,

Does any one have any 3/3.5, or some other system, games in Rochester that needs a player? 

Thanks,

Kuje


----------



## kuje31 (Jul 7, 2005)

No one?


----------



## GakToid (Jul 10, 2005)

There are several people looking for games, but no one with an established game and open seats (that I'm aware of).

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=75718
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=104928

Khaalis, cmanos, Cheiromancer, and I have all expressed interest in playing in Rochester.

-Gak Toid


----------



## kuje31 (Jul 11, 2005)

GakToid said:
			
		

> There are several people looking for games, but no one with an established game and open seats (that I'm aware of).
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=75718
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=104928
> ...




Ah, 

Groovy, kind of......

Or maybe all of us can meet and we can decide to run a game?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll keep an eye on this thead!

I was DM for my group in Edmonton.  Then I took a break, and we played a little of Forge of Fury.  But things kinda fell apart with people's work, vacations, weddings, etc..

And now I'm 3000 miles away.


----------



## GakToid (Jul 12, 2005)

I sent an email to Khaalis, suggesting that he look at this thread.

There doesn't seem to be a way to contact cmanos.

-Gak Toid


----------



## Khaalis (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey all. Sorry I havent been around much, and especially to those I have had trouble responding to emails from, but I have been dealing with the loss of my Father and Grandmother (last grandparent) in the span of less than 6 months and my mother only 1.5 years before.

Anyway, what kind of schedules are we working with here? My biggest issue is my schedule as I work graveyard shift (Midnight to 9am M-F).  It makes life a lot harder, especially when trying to squeeze in all the other stuff life dishes out (like the significant other).  I used to have a steady group but due to life circumstances we are now spread out all over the state, as well as far as FL.  Personally I am only interested in 3.5 D&D and would find a once or twice a month game the best or risk losing faction with the woman. I also know someone else on the same schedule that may be willing to play as well if the game is worth a drive from Syracuse. 

As for me, I am 36 and have been playing D&D in some manner for roughly 22 years. Yeah... I feel old.  I have an extensive but not exhaustive 3.0/3.5 collection (not to mention the crates of old stuff in storage) and try to stay semi-active on the boards here and the WotC site. I do tend to be more into higher power games, but roleplaying doesnt have to suffer for power. I just personally dont get a thrill from playing the 1st level PC who runs at the site of  a kobold. Been there zillions of times, it gets old. I prefer characters that have some meat to them and that can manage to actually accomplish things. However, I have yet to ever play an Epic game, though it would be cool to do so some day. 
(Edit) I have spent most of those years as DM and I'll admit I burned out at one point. You can only reolplay dozens of NPCs, and come up with scores of plots for so long. I do enjoy DMing but think I would enjoy playing more for the time being.

Anyway, I'll keep an eye on this thread and see where things go. I'll also let my friend know about the thread.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 12, 2005)

I'll be teaching Freshman philosophy and logic in the Fall.  My schedule should thus be that of the average college student; Friday nights and weekends.  Though until the semester starts I won't really know how it works out.

I'm 35, and have DMed a lot.  I've also gotten burned out before.  I gave away many of my books when I moved, but I imagine I'll start to accumulate them.

Most games I've DMed have been around 8th level (i.e. the campaign ran from level 4 to 10 or thereabouts).  I don't have the experience for high level play, and I suspect it is something that you have to work up to; the characters and campaign have to be run from lower levels or the high level stuff just won't work.


----------



## GakToid (Jul 12, 2005)

Khaalis - Sorry about your loss. My grandmother died last January (down to 1 grandparent) and I know how tough it is on a family.

Sounds like I'm the 'young' one at 29. I played a bit of 2E when I was a kid, but not enough to really count. I much prefer 3.5E. I've been playing 3E/3.5E since it came out. I've grown pretty comfortable with the rules.

I currently play ever other Saturday in Buffalo. I used to live there and it's great excuse to see old friends. However, that means I'll have a hard time convincing my wife to give up more weekend time. The ideal playing time for me would be in the evening after work (I'm a 9-5er), maybe 7-10 pm or something like that once a week (or every other week). I can be more flexible about the playing time if it's going to be a shorter session (3-4 hours vs. 7-10 hours).

I've tried DMing. It didn't go so well. I had a difficult time estimating the power level of the party (6 characters with 32 point buy) and tended to kill them...a lot. I wouldn't mind running something small (like the adventures on the Wizards site) to give the DM a break, but I'd prefer not to be the primary DM.

My current group likes to keep the games simple and play at the lower levels. The highest level character I've had is 11.

-Gak Toid


----------



## kuje31 (Jul 12, 2005)

Seems I'm actually the young one because I'm just turning 28 in about a week. 

As for hours, I'm flexable as well, and I'm a night person so I'm usually up till 2 or 3 am. Once or twice a month is fine as well, I'm used to playing every other week, which would be once or twice a month. 

3.5e game works for me and I have many of WOTC's sourcebooks, and I'm mostly active on the WOTC FR boards. I didn't really want to DM again because I wanted to be a player, but if it comes down to it, I suppose I could DM. I started back in 2e and still have my 2e material.


----------



## GakToid (Jul 14, 2005)

Well...What's next?
Shall we try to get together?

-Gak Toid


----------



## kuje31 (Jul 14, 2005)

GakToid said:
			
		

> Well...What's next?
> Shall we try to get together?
> 
> -Gak Toid




Was wondering this myself.


----------



## GakToid (Jul 18, 2005)

Khaalis and Cheiromancer, you in?

-Gak Toid


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd try to make any get together.  What would we do?  My old group would play Settlers of Catan when we didn't make quorum (when too many players couldn't make it).  That's a good way for people to get to know each other while they are deciding what kind of campaign and who is DMing and all that stuff.  Sort of an icebreaker.  Or we could do something else.

Alas, I don't own Settlers myself.


----------



## Khaalis (Jul 19, 2005)

I can say that I will try to make a gathering given enough warning. My schedule, as is always the issue, is quite tight. Have any of you checked into the Meetup.com event for D&D? Maybe we could use that venue to have a meet & greet at a local spot, mabe Millenium?


----------



## pjrake (Jul 19, 2005)

kuje31 said:
			
		

> Hiya,
> 
> Does any one have any 3/3.5, or some other system, games in Rochester that needs a player?
> 
> ...




Where's Rochester? I'm in the city and have a M&M and Star Wars running right now. If interested email me at pjrake@gmail.com.

PJ


----------



## GakToid (Jul 19, 2005)

pjrake said:
			
		

> Where's Rochester?



Upstate. About 6 hours from NYC.

-Gak Toid


----------



## GakToid (Jul 20, 2005)

I've got Settlers, if that's something everyone knows how to play. The first time you play is tough and probably not the best way to meet someone.

The Meetup.com group for D&D in Rochester doesn't have an organizer, so no meetings are scheduled.

Millennium doesn't have any D&D events scheduled, although Wednesday is board game night.

Another option would be a bar or coffee shop. I know The Spot or The Old Toad have plenty of room.

I think _when_ is going to be more problematic than _where_. I'd like to meet after I get out of work and before Khaalis goes to work. (I'm assuming Khaalis sleeps after work, not before.) Right now my Thursdays are busy, but that will end in a few weeks.

Would 8 or 9pm be OK for the first meeting? Perhaps on a Monday or Tuesday?

-Gak Toid


----------

